# Biete: Siemens WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 Compact - NEU



## sashxx (30 November 2007)

Biete 1x: 
*Siemens WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 Compact*
*NEU - Folie noch nicht geöffnet

Preis: 110,- Euro
*

Siemens-Nr.: 6AV6611-0AA01-1CA5​





*Die Software ist abolut neu. Die Folie sowie das Siegel sind ungeberührt. Die Komponenten habe ich für ein Projekt gekauft, das nicht realisiert wurde.*

Der Käufer kann auf Wunsch eine Kopie der Rechnung erhalten.


Privatverkauf.


----------



## marlob (30 November 2007)

Demmy86 suchte vor ein paar Tagen noch WinCC flex. 
Vielleicht meldest du dich bei ihm.


----------

